# Slick, slick, slick



## Arne (Jan 16, 2017)

31 degrees and it is slowly raining out. 24 hrs. of this now and we have a long day of it still, might get a bit colder and turn to snow this evening. Had a car wreck to go to yesterday and one of the vol. firemen slipped and broke his arm on the way. Pagers went of at 4 a.m. this morning and told us the national weather service says there is icing going on. Better than someone needing help, but would of been nice to get a couple more hours of sleep. This afternoon the wind is supposed to come up, hope the power lines stay up. 10 years ago we had a storm like this and we were out of power for almost a month. Still have the generator I bought then, we will get thru it. Everybody stay safe, maybe I get to stay in and get some wine bottled today. Arne.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 16, 2017)

On Friday, the Weather Channel's ice forecast map showed us right under the "N" in "CRIPPLING." We were supposed to get 1/2-3/4" but it all slid by south of us and we dodged a bullet. Be safe Arne.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 16, 2017)

youd better get some fuel put back, a few yearsago our elertic went bout for over a month, i keep clean 55 gallon drums and a hand crank fuel pump for them after a week of scratching a gas station brought in a military surplur power plant, therewere tons of people with 1 an 2gallon gasjugs, i rolled up with 2 55 gallon druyms and 7 5 gallon fuell jugs, man it got so bad and evvery body started crowdingme, i had both my nephews get in the pickup bed, i let them pump in one hand i held 4 madizines in my other hand i hadmy 1911 chambered in 435ACP,i just pointed it at the ground, there waspleentry of fuel, and100's hadgenarators, but get real 1 an 2gallon jugs wontt last a nite, i bought mine on run timeb one runs at half load 13hours the bigger one runs 12hours on half loadusing 5 gallon, thisyear mon and dad boughtr agiant propane one that startsand runs 10 minutesa week, if the powergoes off 30 to 45 secondslater it kicks on, dad and mom have poor health as do i and now my brother tht was in baghdad, hosue was fort apachie, so hishealth is badnow, the government sayshe got exposed thechemnicaal weaponsbut wont say what ind norwho'sweapons theywere, huymn??????
Dawg








QUOTE=Arne;635224]31 degrees and it is slowly raining out. 24 hrs. of this now and we have a long day of it still, might get a bit colder and turn to snow this evening. Had a car wreck to go to yesterday and one of the vol. firemen slipped and broke his arm on the way. Pagers went of at 4 a.m. this morning and told us the national weather service says there is icing going on. Better than someone needing help, but would of been nice to get a couple more hours of sleep. This afternoon the wind is supposed to come up, hope the power lines stay up. 10 years ago we had a storm like this and we were out of power for almost a month. Still have the generator I bought then, we will get thru it. Everybody stay safe, maybe I get to stay in and get some wine bottled today. Arne.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 16, 2017)

Stay safe and warm, Arne!


----------



## cmason1957 (Jan 16, 2017)

The St. Louis area was supposed to get it bad Friday through Sunday. Friday wasn't great, but just like Columbia and Stress baby above it went south of us and nothing much came off it. I am really glad of that. I've is terrible, snow is manageable.


----------



## Arne (Jan 16, 2017)

We are still good. The digital thermo. says it is 32.0 out. It is raining, but everything is already coated underneath. Think it is breaking up a bit under there, tho. I havn't had my nose out the door so don't know for sure. have to get out and get some firewood brought in, will find out then how slick it is. The wind is supposed to come up this afternoon, that will tell how good the power lines are. They are mostly only 10 years old around here so maybe they will withstand this. The last time this happened I bought the generator. Everybody was complaining how expensive it was to run them. Don't think I used much over 10 gal. of fuel. I would start it in the morning and Kathy would get ready for work. Left for work and shut the thing off. After work came home and started it for a couple of hours. Early to bed, kept the wood stove burning. We were warm and when you went outside at night it was dark. Many folks complained about that, but I liked no street lights. Oh well, we are going to wait and see how the day goes. Might go out to the garage and start the generator just to see if it will run. Wish this thing would get moving, but it is just poking along. Be back later, Arne.


----------



## Spikedlemon (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh lovely. This is headed my way tonight... Freezing rain overnight and rain in the morning.

Solid advice I've best heard for poor weather like this is that you've only one life and it's not worth risking on the roads just to make to work. Wait a couple hours if need be.

I can't wait for spring.


----------



## Arne (Jan 17, 2017)

Today bright sunshine. Gonna melt some and tomorrow is supposed to be more of the same. Take care, spikedlemon, best advise is stay home til the roads get cleared. Ours are still slick, but they should clear off some today. Arne.


----------



## Johny99 (Jan 17, 2017)

Now it's our turn. Freezing rain started at 1:00 this afternoon we are supposed to get between 3/4 and an inch of ice overnight then 4 -6 inches of snow. For tomorrow only line crews and operations, like me, are to report due to road conditions. So far all the lights are on, fingers crossed.


----------



## Arne (Jan 18, 2017)

Got warm yesterday, the trees rained tree poop and ice and the roads all cleared. Johny99 hope you get thru it without any major problems. All is good here. Arne.


----------



## Spikedlemon (Jan 18, 2017)

We lucked out and it was mostly rain when it hit here and it's slowly melting away any remnants of snow.

Freezing rain can be so much worse than snow


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 18, 2017)

Arne said:


> 31 degrees and it is slowly raining out. 24 hrs. of this now and we have a long day of it still, might get a bit colder and turn to snow this evening. Had a car wreck to go to yesterday and one of the vol. firemen slipped and broke his arm on the way. Pagers went of at 4 a.m. this morning and told us the national weather service says there is icing going on. Better than someone needing help, but would of been nice to get a couple more hours of sleep. This afternoon the wind is supposed to come up, hope the power lines stay up. 10 years ago we had a storm like this and we were out of power for almost a month. Still have the generator I bought then, we will get thru it. Everybody stay safe, maybe I get to stay in and get some wine bottled today. Arne.



Stay safe and warm.


----------



## wpt-me (Jan 18, 2017)

Just a couple of inches of snow here in central Maine so far.

Bill


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 18, 2017)

I used more salt in the last few days than I did the last two winters combined!


----------



## Johny99 (Jan 18, 2017)

Well, looks like we survived the ice. No outages or injuries. Now 4-6 inches of snow tonight and then rain. Flood warnings for tomorrow. What's next? Frogs?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 19, 2017)

Johny99 said:


> Well, looks like we survived the ice. No outages or injuries. Now 4-6 inches of snow tonight and then rain. Flood warnings for tomorrow. What's next? Frogs?



Or locust...


----------



## Johnd (Jan 19, 2017)

Funny how different the weather is down here. Warmest winter I can recall in my lifetime. Last two weeks, lows in the 60's, highs close to 80. Farmers Almanac dead on, warm and dry down here, cold and wet up by you guys.


----------



## Arne (Jan 19, 2017)

Our weather has become crazy in the last few years. Covered with ice and melted off in a few days in the middle of January. Happens like that in March but not January. Anyway, nice to have clean roads again, foggy this a.m. Talking about some drizzle, but it is above freezing. Can handle wet roads, really dislike roads covered in ice. Arne.


----------



## wpt-me (Jan 19, 2017)

Just got my driveway plowed out from snow Wed and last night. Now to clean cars,
path and stairs. Maybe sand driveway some more!!

Bill


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 19, 2017)

Arne said:


> Our weather has become crazy in the last few years. Covered with ice and melted off in a few days in the middle of January. Happens like that in March but not January. Anyway, nice to have clean roads again, foggy this a.m. Talking about some drizzle, but it is above freezing. Can handle wet roads, really dislike roads covered in ice. Arne.



Arne, I could have written the exact same words. It is like March here, too. As much as I hate to type this, I would strongly prefer having stuff that I can move with a shovel compared to this ice.


----------



## Spikedlemon (Jan 19, 2017)

sour_grapes said:


> Arne, I could have written the exact same words. It is like March here, too. As much as I hate to type this, I would strongly prefer having stuff that I can move with a shovel compared to this ice.



The past 15+ years I've been motorcycling: there's always been, here in Canada, a week in January that thaws out that I'll bring out the motorcycle.

And it'll be back on the road, in a more permanent fashion, by the beginning of March (though usually a little touch-and-go until March is over).


----------



## Arne (Jan 20, 2017)

Now rain and snow forcast for tonight. Supposed to be nice this weekend, maybe 45 to 50 tomorrow. Crazy weather, Arne.


----------

